# The Hex Plex Pagoda beehive



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks spectacular! :thumbsup::thumbsup:




 Did you get that compound cut angle worked out, or is there a reason you are only showing us one side?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I included this link showing pictures that I more or less mastered the angle. That little stinger on the roof took three afternoons and is still a bit funky. The roof was the hardest part. With ample caulk, silicone and sanding, and turning the bad side to the back, it came out OK. Two garbage cans of redwood kindling available. 


http://s156.photobucket.com/user/odfrank/story/68457


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

There are a few YouTube videos on this type of hive coming from Japan. Start a search with "Japanese Bees" and you are bound to come across the videos.


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

Interesting concept (the outer fixed combs w/ central movable frames).

Just be sure to place it on a proper ley line and the aura will exhibit an exponential increase resulting in swarms fighting each other to move in.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

That's really cool. Beats the heck out of my rough tin roofs.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It only attracted two scouts since swarms started 3/4, so I loaded it with a prime swarm this morning.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Loaded 2nd swarm today. 1st swarm downstairs has reached the third super of drawn combs, no sign of comb on topbars but didn't look below.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

OD, that is a thing of beauty.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Thank you. Now I have to figure out what to do when it fills up. 
1. Let it just get jammed packed and remove full frames of honey at end of season.
2. As it fills up replace full combs with empty.
3. Make adapter boards so I can add Lang supers with a ladder. I have 20"X 20" mediums which would be nice and stable.
4. Hope that the flow ends as it gets full.
5. ...


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks, I've enjoyed your project. Looking forward to more.


----------



## GreenWay (Mar 30, 2014)

This is a thing of beauty, thanks for the pics


----------

